# Help! Ceado E37S - crack on burr bolt. Where to get replacements?



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Cleaned the grinder today and noticed a crack on one of the bolts (top burr). I have upgraded SSP Red Speed burrs which I installed last week. Bottom burr took a bit of effort to screw bolts in as tolerance for stock burrs is different but had no issues with top burr. I tightened it well but by hand.

Can anyone recommend where I can urgently buy replacement bolts? I assume stock ones are best rather than random ones.

I also assume it would be safer not to use the grinder until I've had a chance to replace the cracked bolt? Grinder seems to be working fine but worry the bolt could come apart any moment and cause more damage...

Thoughts?


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I've attached a couple of photos


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Not sure if this is the correct model revision but at least a start.

https://wiki.wholelattelove.com/images/6/60/E37S_Parts_Diagram.pdf

The lower carrier screws are (Part 73) M5x10 bolts/screws. Google translate = CYLINDRICAL HEAD SCREW WITH M5 X 10 STEEL SLOT.

Assuming nothing out of the ordinary with the screw thread an M5x10 stainless steel bolt, pan head with either a slot, philips or combined should do the job.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M4-M5-M6-A2-Stainless-Steel-Machine-Screws-Slotted-Pan-Head-Bolts-DIN85-/281767811438?var=&hash=item8738a4fa35


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

@Jasetayloryou are a lifesaver! Thank you! Do you think it might be ok to use countersunk hex bolts instead of the bevelled Phillips ones? I find with the stock ones a lot of fines get stuck around it.


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

tripleshot said:


> @Jasetayloryou are a lifesaver! Thank you! Do you think it might be ok to use countersunk hex bolts instead of the bevelled Phillips ones? I find with the stock ones a lot of fines get stuck around it.


 Countersunk won't work as the holes in the burr are not countersunk. You need panhead or button head style screws, it's your choice of either slot, Phillips or hex though, I'd be inclined to go for a 5 pack of hex head and just replace all three bolts. Make sure the screw head does not protrude any more than the original screws, it is unlikely that they will as screws are fairly standard.

Here is a link for marine grade stainless steel A4 bolts with hex button head which should do the job nicely, use the pull down menu for M5x10.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M3-M4-M5-M6-A4-Stainless-Socket-BUTTON-Head-Screws-Allen-Key-Bolts-Hex-Marine-/272855382495?var=&hash=item852e781c99


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This bunch used to be the only official spare parts/engineers in the UK for Ceado

https://www.backupcoffee.co.uk

I think it is Fabricio Carvalho


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Jasetaylor said:


> Countersunk won't work as the holes in the burr are not countersunk. You need panhead or button head style screws, it's your choice of either slot, Phillips or hex though, I'd be inclined to go for a 5 pack of hex head and just replace all three bolts. Make sure the screw head does not protrude any more than the original screws, it is unlikely that they will as screws are fairly standard.
> Here is a link for marine grade stainless steel A4 bolts with hex button head which should do the job nicely, use the pull down menu for M5x10.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M3-M4-M5-M6-A4-Stainless-Socket-BUTTON-Head-Screws-Allen-Key-Bolts-Hex-Marine-/272855382495?var=&hash=item852e781c99


This is great. Thanks for this. Ordered! I'm continuing to use it (with baited breath hoping disaster doesn't strike until screws come!)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

